# 00 Max: Jerky shift to 2nd gear at 3000 rpm



## aaroutio (May 19, 2006)

My 2000 Maxima doesn't like to shift from 1st to 2nd gear between 2500 and 3000 rpm. Feels like the shift is delayed, and then engaged with a knock.

If accelerate softly, it shifts to the 2nd below 2500 rpm -- smoothly. If I push to the floor, shifts above 3000 rpm -- also smoothly.

It's been this way for years. Any ideas or suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## fgondre (Nov 15, 2005)

*Smoothly*

i think you want to keep changing from 1st to 2nd smoothly... So I would stay with shifting the gear under 2500 rpm ... Too much knocking i don't think is good for the car......


----------



## Gapp (Apr 20, 2006)

Nissan factory f-up. It's the valve body on the tranny. Get the VB mod done FTW...


----------



## aaroutio (May 19, 2006)

Gapp said:


> Nissan factory f-up. It's the valve body on the tranny. Get the VB mod done FTW...


Sorry, I'm really new to the site. I understand the 'f-up', but the rest... could you translate it into English pls?
Thanks!


----------



## Gapp (Apr 20, 2006)

Here you go...http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?s=&postid=317351#post317351


----------

